
How a Blind Doctor's Code Helped Thousands Read Again (2017) - curtis
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/how-a-blind-doctors-moon-code-helped-thousands-read-again
======
dundercoder
I’ll have to try it. Braille is not intuitive and my guitar string calloused
fingertips aren’t great at discerning the dots.

